# http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/01/03/obama-administration-proposes-new-executiv



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

*His Majesty's Wishes*

Obama administration proposes new executive actions on gun background checks | Fox News


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

He sure likes his executive actions!!! I bet he has passed more of them than any president so far...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Reporting those who seek mental health care will only bog the system down. You have to be adjudicated a danger to yourself or others before it makes any difference to the background check.
That means a hearing has to be held and a ruling by the judge - if that hasn't happened then you are not barred from owning and using a gun legally and lawfully.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Reporting those who seek mental health care will only bog the system down. You have to be adjudicated a danger to yourself or others before it makes any difference to the background check.
> That means a hearing has to be held and a ruling by the judge - if that hasn't happened then you are not barred from owning and using a gun legally and lawfully.


Yet that is. That's step 2.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Reporting those who seek mental health care will only bog the system down. You have to be adjudicated a danger to yourself or others before it makes any difference to the background check.
> That means a hearing has to be held and a ruling by the judge - if that hasn't happened then you are not barred from owning and using a gun legally and lawfully.


 He is changing that through the back door. Think back ,last year they tried to deny Vets the right to own a fire arm based on have had any kind of counseling it almost worked now it will.
With Obama you have to look at where he is headed no where he is at. It you are looking at where he is you are already beaten.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, its just another small step at TOTAL GUN CONTROL. Who decides "mental fitness"? I have weaned myself of my antideprssion pills, and have stopped taking my high blood pressure medication for over a month.
My BP is normal, and the depression is non-existant. So does my doctor need to report that I REFUSED to pay him to write me a prescription? Who can decide that "in my case" I wont wake up "unstable"
tommorrow?
This SYSTEM or whatever you prefer to call it, THE REGIME, they wont be happy until every gun is destoryed, becouse then they can "ENFORCE THEIR WILL EASYER".


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I have four problems with this definition, details, implementation and track record!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It means nothing. The EO is a "wall hanger". He can say, "look at all that I have done." and it amounts to nothing. The rules governing doctor - patient confidentiality haven't changed and the legal description of mentally incompetent has not changed. This is just window dressing, meaningless junk meant to make gun grabbers feel better and keep the democratic vote.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I have ranted about this before so think about this before you judge.

I believe that convicted FELONs that have served their time and been released should be allowed to own guns.

Ok wait for it.

The Guvment with its 200,000 pages of laws can convict almost anyone of a felony and take away their right to vote AND own firearms.

Add the Guvment's ability to decide if you are mentally stable or not (cue the doctors on the government dole) takes away your 2nd amendment rights.

I am a libertarian on this view, asking the Guvment to decide if you are able to own a gun is NOT HOW IT SHOULD BE.

The better question is asking weather the Guvment has the right to RESTRICT YOUR GUN RIGHTS?

Rant off


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Montana Rancher,
While I agree in principal and would love to embrace your line of thinking here (because it is in total agreement with the second amendment) I also realize that most felons are second and third time repeat felons. 

I hate myself for thinking that an exception in this case is valid because you can't punish a person for what they might do.

I choose (against that part of me that would like to make an exception) to be at your side. Once the debt is paid it is paid! They should have all their rights back. They should not have to be a good citizen for 10 years and then request that their rights be reinstalled. That is not the way it is supposed to be.

Thanks for making me think about this.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

In Communist Russia it used to be if you didn't agree with the government then you must be mentally ill. I am sure Obama and his regime believes the same thing.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I have ranted about this before so think about this before you judge.
> 
> I believe that convicted FELONs that have served their time and been released should be allowed to own guns.
> 
> ...


I would be in agreement with you if violent criminals actually served their full sentence. Prison has become a relatively easy life these days, they wake you up for breakfast, you spend your day between working out to be a more physically fit criminal, watching TV, playing basketball in the gym or maybe softball outdoors if the weather is nice. The only interruptions are for meals, counts, and a little recreational buggery before you drift off to sleep again.


----------

